# Powerhorse 2000 inverter extended run



## MNsportsman (May 13, 2016)

Hi all,
I'm looking to get an extended run gas cap for my powerhorse 2000 inverter (northerntool Part # 42411), but have had no luck. I can't seem to find a gas cap that would fit, and according to northerntool the ones made for my generator's more popular Honda or Yamaha counterpart will not fit. Any ideas where I could get an extended run cap that would fit or a cap that I could make into an extended run gas cap? I don't want want to start altering my stock gas cap.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

*Extended Run Gas Cap*

Years back, before the introduction of the "extended run" cap, I had a Honda 2000i, and faced with that problem. I resolved it by ordering another Honda Cap, took the insides out, drilled a hole thru the top to insert the hose, and sealed the hose around to prevent air - worked for years. i evently bought the metal one. You can look at yours, go to Northern and get a cap and make what you need.


----------



## divlles (Jun 7, 2018)

MNsportsman said:


> Hi all,
> I'm looking to get an extended run gas cap for my powerhorse 2000 inverter (northerntool Part # 42411), but have had no luck. I can't seem to find a gas cap that would fit, and according to northerntool the ones made for my generator's more popular Honda or Yamaha counterpart will not fit. Any ideas where I could get an extended run cap that would fit or a cap that I could make into an extended run gas cap? I don't want want to start altering my stock gas cap.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06VTS928N/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1 this one will fit iv fond ther more of a yamah than hoda


----------

